# snoqualmie/NB group rides?



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone know if there are any regularly scheduled group rides in the Snoqualmie/North Bend area? Seems like I see lots of riders out, and we have the requisite coffee shops to meet at.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

Most rides that I know of that head up that way originate in Redmond or Issaquah.


----------

